# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Δυτικά Προάστεια Αθήνας >  Αναζήτηση BB LINK

## seimaz

Ετοιμος κόμβος #19695 στον Κορυδαλλό (πρώην #6946) αναζητεί ΒΒ Link

Ο εξοπλισμός αποτελείται από ένα RB493G, 3miniPCI CM9, 3 Bullet, πιάτα 80αρια και grid 29db.
Το πρώτο link είναι σε εξέλιξη με τον κόμβο #13654
Όποιος διαθέτει ελεύθερο IF, παρακαλώ ας επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου.

Ευχαριστώ 
Νίκος 
6977077525

----------


## akakios

ριξε και μια ματια εδω...  ::

----------


## seimaz

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, θα το κοιτάξω!!!

----------

